# Zu viele Objekte - OutOfMemoryError



## jirifalon (12. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich will in Java3D einen Würfel mit stark Strukturierter Oberfläche erstellen. Meine Idee dazu war diesen Würfel aus lauter kleinen Würfel zu erstellen. Allerdings soll der Würfel eine sehr hohe Auflösung haben (512 x 512 x 256). Jetzt bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung, dass der Speicher voll ist, kein Wunder bei ca. 33 Mio Objekten. Kann ich das irgendwie umgehen indem ich die Objekte kopieren kann?

Mit SharedGroups habe ich schon probiert, aber das Problem, dass ich 33 Mio Link-Objekte statt kleiner Würfel-Objekte erstelle, mit selbem Ergebnis.

Dann hab ich probiert nur einen Teil des Würfels zu malen, aber da habe ich das Problem, sobald ein Teil mit compile() gezeichnet wurde, kann ich nichts mehr ändern.

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee, was ich ändern kann, oder vielleicht sogar eine komplett andere Idee der Umsetzung? Ich bin in Java3D noch nicht so erfahren (um nicht zu sagen ein kompletter Noob)

Grüße,
jirifalon


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jun 2007)

reicht es nicht, nur die Oberfläche mit Würfeln zu tapezieren und das innere leer zu lassen?

dann hast du ~6x512x512 = 1.6 Mio. Würfel,

zu sehen sind eh nur 3 von 6 Seiten


----------



## EgonOlsen (12. Jun 2007)

jirifalon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich will in Java3D einen Würfel mit stark Strukturierter Oberfläche erstellen. Meine Idee dazu war diesen Würfel aus lauter kleinen Würfel zu erstellen.


Wie wäre es mit einer Textur stattdessen? Ich meine...33 Millionen kleine Würfel, nur um einen großen zu bauen...also naja...


----------



## Evil-Devil (12. Jun 2007)

Wie wär es mit einem Cube der Bumpmapping und ähnliche Technologien nutzt? Dafür sind die schließlich da!


----------

